# Jello-like cups without food coloring?



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

My 5-year old looks longingly at the dazzling array of Jello cups at the store, but I won't buy anything with artificial colors. I can't remember if they have HFCS, but that would be a deterrent as well. It seems like I remember buying some at Whole Foods years ago that were colored with food dyes, but they haven't carried them in a long time and I can't remember the brand. Does anyone know of an alternative to Jello cups? I suppose I could make my own, using gelatin and fruit juice, but that didn't occur to me until just this moment.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

I buy (at WF) Natural Desserts brand jel deserts. I haven't seen the individual cups of which you speak, as it's not something that I'd purchase (I don't have anyone to pack a kiddie like lunch for.

They're gluten free, vegan, and contain no art color or flavors. It's a big box like jello not the indiv cups, but they are pretty tasty.

Liz


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

do you have a japanese market in your area? if so, you may find some really yummy desserts that are jello like, usually have REAL fruit in it, and are also vegan because they tend to use agar (seaweed) instead of gelatine (cow hooves).

there is one in particular that i like, the 'jelly' part is white and flavored like coconut milk, and it has chunks of tropical fruit in it. they do have other flavors like strawberry, grape, lemon etc.

HTH!


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

dachsundqueen--In which section do you find the jel desserts? I don't need them for packing lunches, I just wanted something similar to what he's been lusting after at Kroger.

kidspiration--Great idea, we have a LARGE Asian population in our area, so there are tons of Japanese, Chinese, Vietnamese, Indian, etc. markets. I've not actually been in any, simply because I'm intimidated at the thought that I won't be able to read ingredients or that the other shoppers will look at me like I'm weird. I guess it's time to stretch myself, huh?


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinMom* 
dachsundqueen--In which section do you find the jel desserts? I don't need them for packing lunches, I just wanted something similar to what he's been lusting after at Kroger.

kidspiration--Great idea, we have a LARGE Asian population in our area, so there are tons of Japanese, Chinese, Vietnamese, Indian, etc. markets. I've not actually been in any, simply because I'm intimidated at the thought that I won't be able to read ingredients or that the other shoppers will look at me like I'm weird. I guess it's time to stretch myself, huh?









a lot of the products do have ingredient lists in english, especially at the japanese markets.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

I make my own with orange juice and gelatin. Not vegan, but pretty tasty and orange to boot.

The recipe I have is from the Mom's Guide to Meal Makeovers - I really love that cookbook.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm sorry I can't say where I got this recipe - maybe vegan lunchbox?

Fruit Gel Babies

1 28-ounce can fruit in juice, drained
about 1 1/2 cups apple juice
1 tsp. agar powder
Small tupperware, adding up to two cups worth

Pour fruit into a 2-cup measuring cup. Add apple juice to equal a total of 2 cups of fruit + juice. Divide the fruit, using a slotted spoon, equally among the plastic containers.

Pour remaining juice into sauce pan. Stir the agar into the fruit juice. Bring to a boil, stirring regularly. When it's boiling and all the agar seems to be dissolved, remove it from the heat. Spoon it equally over the fruit in the plastic cups - you'll want to fill them almost to the top if possible. Chill.

Aven


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

Okay, I'm going to have to check out a Japanese market. Actually, there's a HUGE place I've been dying to go, just called "Asian World Market," that's larger than a Super Target. Maybe I can convince dh to go with me this weekend.

I don't care if it's vegan. My teenagers and dh won't eat it, but my son has celiac disease, so that + vegetarianism + egg allergy=me desperate to find stuff for him to eat.







:


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

Here is the recipe I use: Just gelitan, juice, water and honey:
http://www.mothering.com:80/discussi...&postcount=306

I made a great batch the other day with cherry juice and mardarin wedges.

Jen


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

Have you actually used that recipe, with good results? The three times I've tried to use agar I've had such horrible results that I am leary to try again. Really, I don't mind using gelatin. We never have juice in the house so I can't try it tonight, but next time I go to the store I will get some. I do actually have gelatin; I use it in a particular GF bread recipe, so I buy it by the case.

One more question about the kinds found in a Japanese market--do you know for sure that they don't have artificial food coloring? At least occasionally?


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newcastlemama* 
Here is the recipe I use: Just gelitan, juice, water and honey:
http://www.mothering.com:80/discussi...&postcount=306

I made a great batch the other day with cherry juice and mardarin wedges.

Jen

Thank you! This is exactly the kind of thing I'm looking for if I have to make it at home.


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinMom* 
Thank you! This is exactly the kind of thing I'm looking for if I have to make it at home.

Oh good! It is really yummy and easy. I have also made grape and cherry with a few cups of cherries in it, but I think I might try OJ and mandarins next


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Well the baking aisle in ours has everything baking related, from sugar to "jello" to maple syrups.......that would have to have been where I found it. I remember it was REALLY low to the ground (I'm 8 months pregnant - funny that's what made the impression, me stooped over like an idiot).

Liz


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

You can also make it with coconut milk instead of juice, if he likes coconut millk.


----------

